# Skysail Charters Miami - Any info



## FamilyVacation (Jan 10, 2011)

I am thinking of booking with Skysail charters from Miami. www skysailcharters

Has anyone used them. Finding it hard to find reviews/experiences.

Thank you


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a new company...Interesting that the contract requires you to be responsible for the damage done by their capt.

_"A fully refundable security deposit is required ($4,000.00) payable (15) days prior to the charter dates, unless the Yacht Damage Waiver has been purchased (see below). Security deposit requirements can also be satisfied by placing a HOLD on a credit card for the necessary amount. The security deposit will be refunded in full, less the cost of cleaning, repair or replacement of any lost or damaged items, or other charges made under the charter agreement, not less than 2 days, and not more than 14 days after redelivery. Day charters do not have to post a security deposit and pay the Yacht Damage Waiver, but may still be charged for any cleaning or repair cost."_
Back to Top


----------



## FamilyVacation (Jan 10, 2011)

I found that a bit interesting myself. Cruzan has the same yacht offered & it appears that Carlin sailing used to represent.


----------

